# Mach3 with PM45-CNC Setup problem.



## lim1wph (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello all,   I am having difficulty getting Mach3 to be able to start controlling my machine. Here is what I see: on the   Diagnostic Page - the Emergency block is flashing red. Nothing else is in an   alarm state.  On the History Page - Jamen   connected and Reconfiguration Estop and Emergency - Jog can not be.  There is nothing in   the Status Box. Next to the Emergency Reset Button Emergency Mode Active is scrolling by. I have checked the configuration several times but can you think of anything else that I   might check? I am brand new to this stuff so it could be anything.  Thanks, Bill


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 12, 2014)

Check Config/Ports and Pins/Input Signals. Scroll down to EStop. Is Active Low red or green? I don't know what my settings actually are because my laptop got smoked in the fire and I transferred Mach 3 to the new one. Don't have the one that runs the mill any more. Don't know if I even have the mill.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 12, 2014)

Moved to CNC (this was posted in the Site Issues section).


----------



## lim1wph (Oct 12, 2014)

WOW! Sounds like a bad fire. Sorry to hear about it. Hopefully you have good insurance.  My Estop is Enable - Green Check   Port 1  Pin 8   Active Low - Red X. Does it hurt anything to change that stuff around? The History reads - Reconfiguration Estop - but I didn't change anything.  Good luck with the cleanup,  Bill


----------



## zr8cnc (Oct 13, 2014)

lim1WPH have you been able to figure out your problems yet?


----------



## lim1wph (Oct 13, 2014)

zr8cnc said:


> lim1WPH have you been able to figure out your problems yet?



OH YES!!  Thank you guys for helping!  Bill


----------



## lim1wph (Oct 13, 2014)

Whoops, now after moving fine for a few minutes, I have an Enable 1 red light and nothing moves. Guess I'll go over those Mach3 tutorials again. Daddy always said " Son, when you're not so bright you have to expect life to be some what more difficult for you."


----------



## zr8cnc (Oct 14, 2014)

I had a hard time setting up my machine as well. There were a few small details in the setup instructions that I overlooked. Without this forum I think my machine would be sitting idle collecting dust


----------



## lim1wph (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree completely. Time for me to donate a little bit to help keep this site going.


----------



## jumps4 (Oct 16, 2014)

reboot and retry
steve


----------

